
Three Reasons not to upgrade to the new Firefox for Android browser - anonymousab
https://www.ghacks.net/2020/08/07/three-reasons-not-to-upgrade-to-the-new-firefox-for-android-browser-right-now/
======
shultays
My mobile browsing experience is fucked. New "open in tab" is weird, can't
reorder tabs, thumbnails are not working and cherry on top about:config is
disabled which probably could have some of these issues

~~~
CompuHacker
Mozilla has some obsession with making their most popular and extensible
browser less popular and less extensible.

